# un bogota meade pine care omsi care kine



## sahinler

What's the meaning of "un bogota meade pine care omsi care kine" ?
I guess it is Italian but I couldnt find the meaning of them.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

It can't be Italian. For starters, there is no K in Italian. Secondly, the combination -ms- in omsi strikes me as not Italian as well.

The word Bogota would make me want to look in native languages of Colombia. I do not know the origin of the word for the city, but it could be indigenous.

I don't speak Romanian, but "meade" with the combo -ea- strikes me as Romanian looking. If kine means movies in Romanian (a German>Slavic>Romanian influence), perhaps they adopted the K, but otherwise, I believe they don't use Ks in their alphabet.

Anyway, those would be the two avenues I would suggest. If there are any Colombians or Romanians here, perhaps they could say whether I'm crazy or it's possible.


----------



## Trisia

Strangely enough, it also strikes me as Romanian. I mean, reading it out loud, it almost makes sense. But the words are so weird...

What I can make of it is: "În bucata mea de pâine, care om şi care câine" - I_n my piece of bread, [I wonder] who's the man and who's the dog_
(Which, of course, looks like a proverb but makes no sense, as I don't know of any that resembles this.)

Hi, Sahinler, welcome to the forum! Could you please check the spelling of those words? Or perhaps, tell us where you heard them?


EDIT: Ummm, any Romanians that know such a proverb? Because, otherwise, I've just imagined all this resemblance...


----------



## parakseno

It doesn't look (nor does it sound) very Italian to me.

Although some of the words look Romanian, like "un" - the indefinite article (the English "a"/"an") and "care" ("which"/"that"/"who"), it's not Romanian. Are you sure that this is how it's written?

Parakseno.

EDIT: Curios, Trisia... I got to the same thing... just that it just doesn't sound right...

EDIT2: I've just remembered one that sounds similar: "Din bucata mea de pâine am hrănit un om şi-un câine. Câinele mă recunoaşte, omul nu mă mai cunoaşte..." - "Out of my piece of bread I fed a man and a dog. The dog recognizes me, the man doesn't know me any more" (Well, this is a rough translation... in Romanian it also rhymes).


----------



## OldAvatar

tom_in_bahia said:


> It can't be Italian. For starters, there is no K in Italian. Secondly, the combination -ms- in omsi strikes me as not Italian as well.
> 
> The word Bogota would make me want to look in native languages of Colombia. I do not know the origin of the word for the city, but it could be indigenous.
> 
> I don't speak Romanian, but "meade" with the combo -ea- strikes me as Romanian looking. If kine means movies in Romanian (a German>Slavic>Romanian influence), perhaps they adopted the K, but otherwise, I believe they don't use Ks in their alphabet.
> 
> Anyway, those would be the two avenues I would suggest. If there are any Colombians or Romanians here, perhaps they could say whether I'm crazy or it's possible.



*Kine *doesn't mean movie in Romanian. Not even close.

The text sounds to me like an Aromanian dialect or probably just a weird way of spelling Romanian and I would interpret it as Trisia and Parakseno did.

Best regards


----------



## teia_55

Ar trebui sa fie ceva de genul "din bucata mea de paine, am crescut un om si-un caine" -vers dintr-un cantec popular.
There should sound something like this :from my loaf of bread, I raised a man and a dog, or even  better: I`ve raised a man and a dog from my loaf of bread" - a line from a Romanian folk song

Here is [part of] the song in Romanian:

 Din bucata mea de pâine
Am crescut un om şi-un câine
[...]
Şi atunci te-ntreb pe tine
 Care-i om şi care-i câine


----------



## Lupisor Lupetto

It could be Istro-Romanian or Meglo-Romanian.


----------



## Trisia

Lupisor Lupetto said:


> It could be Istro-Romanian or Meglo-Romanian.



Well, I don't know anything about those (except perhaps that they exist ), but I feel that since the quotation was incorrect anyway (it doesn't make sense on its own, it's just made of bits and pieces), it may as well be someone's attempt at writing Romanian...


----------



## OldAvatar

Lupisor Lupetto said:


> It could be Istro-Romanian or Meglo-Romanian.



It isn't Istro-Romanian.

This is a sample of Istro-Romanian, the ortography is almost identical with Romanian:

Când ăm tire io-ntrebăt,
Nu mi te-ăi vrut obeci,
Acmo mi te ponuiuşi,
Io de tire nu măi vreu.

Romanian:
Când te-am întrebat,
Nu ai vrut să îmi promiţi,
Acum mi te-ai oferit,
Dar nu te mai vreau eu.

Funny song, .


----------

